# Internet access in job trailer.



## robavit (Oct 18, 2011)

I am about to start a new job and will require Internet access in the job trailer. 
A new T1 line takes forever to get and is expensive. 
Wireless laptop card is too slow.
DSL to slow.

Does anyone have any other experience with setting up Internet access on a job site ( about a years duration.) ?
What are some other options? 
I am thinking satellite (probably too $) or fios?

Thanks


----------



## Builderbob 72 (Dec 15, 2010)

Park the job trailer close enough to a neighboring house so you can leach off their unsecured network...:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Does the area have LTE? 

Also why would DSL not be fast enough? What exactly are you gonna be using it for. Unless your torrenting or streaming HD movies then you should be fine with DSL.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I use my AT&T wireless aircard and it work pretty good. sometimes when trying to stream it is maybe slow , but for most things is fine.


----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have clearwire 4g wireless for on the road. I cant imagine why you would need faster for a job shack.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't have much business replying here...:whistling

Since they did away with tubes I don't understand much of this new fangled technology...:no:

But I have seen guys hook their cell phone to the laptop & do what ever they need to get done.:thumbup:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

griz said:


> I don't have much business replying here...:whistling
> 
> Since they did away with tubes I don't understand much of this new fangled technology...:no:
> 
> But I have seen guys hook their cell phone to the laptop & do what ever they need to get done.:thumbup:


Hey Griz I bet you still have one of them old mechanical adding machine too.:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> Hey Griz I bet you still have one of them old mechanical adding machine too.:laughing:


Yup & a Abacus...:thumbup:

Fair amount of pencil & paper also...:whistling


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 1, 2011)

4G LTE wireless card is a lifesaver. If you are getting 4G, it is pretty darn quick.


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

What does the wireless card set you back per month? Are there any other drawbacks?

J


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 1, 2011)

About $50 for 5 gig if I am not mistaken.

No drawbacks and it is WiFi so multiple people can use it.


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

We're 3G and cannot access with Verizon and no news on when we might get 4G, I don't think I want to pay for data plan on phone and aircard so I might get a "Not so smart" phone and opt for the air card.

J


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If DSL is too slow and T1 is too expensive I'd say you are screwed because cellular won't touch DSL.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

jhammer7 said:


> What does the wireless card set you back per month? Are there any other drawbacks?
> 
> J


I have a Att air card for 60 a month and because I had it with Altel before the buy out I have unlimited data:thumbsup: If I ever change plans then it will cost me more.


----------



## MP CONST (Dec 5, 2011)

We always used sprint wireless cards and they had plenty of speed. Never an issue even watching videos. I currently run everything through my Blackberry as im paying for data anyway, why pay twice. It works just fine, wont be watching any movies anytime soon, but getting my work done it can handle.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Just what the hell are you doing that all of these options are too slow?

We usually set up the trailers with DSL or cable.
This is more than enough for the site supers to read their email, download drawings, send out pictures and look up the weather. There's also plenty of bandwidth left over for us to stream a few cameras from the jobsite to the office.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

griz said:


> But I have seen guys hook their cell phone to the laptop & do what ever they need to get done.:thumbup:


I was also going to suggest tethering as a last option, if you are getting a cell signal. Kind of a PITA though.


----------



## rockybird (Oct 31, 2011)

If you have a smart phone with unlimited data, use that to connect your laptop, tablet ect.


----------

